# Salomon x wave nine boots



## BeanoNYC (Mar 10, 2005)

Any thoughts on these boots?


----------



## Terry (Mar 11, 2005)

*solomon x wave 9*

I have been skiing in a pair for the past 2 seasons. They are warm, comfortable and work really well for me. I ski fairly agressive, and like the way they feel.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks.  I was having trouble with my performa 8's.  They were fine in the morning after a few runs I would have to crank the buckles all the way down; I would then loose feeling in my toes.  If I didn't do it, I would feel like I was coming out of the front and my heel would lift.  I kept on driving the bootfitter nuts with this.

The store that I bought it from has a boot guarantee and they put me in x-wave 9's.  All I had to do was cover the difference.  

I haven't skied on them yet, but they feel much more secure.  I wanted something that fit more like my hockey skates.

Thanks for the help,
Rich


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I was having trouble with my performa 8's.  They were fine in the morning after a few runs I would have to crank the buckles all the way down; I would then loose feeling in my toes.  If I didn't do it, I would feel like I was coming out of the front and my heel would lift.  I kept on driving the bootfitter nuts with this.
> 
> The store that I bought it from has a boot guarantee and they put me in x-wave 9's.  All I had to do was cover the difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I was having trouble with my performa 8's.  They were fine in the morning after a few runs I would have to crank the buckles all the way down; I would then loose feeling in my toes.  If I didn't do it, I would feel like I was coming out of the front and my heel would lift.  I kept on driving the bootfitter nuts with this.
> 
> The store that I bought it from has a boot guarantee and they put me in x-wave 9's.  All I had to do was cover the difference.
> 
> ...



Consider getting custom footbeds regardless...ANY boot with a custom bed goes from performing like an old Cadillac to a new Ferrari.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 11, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention that I got footbeds for the performas when I noticed the problem.  Of course they're in my xwaves now


----------



## patentcad (Mar 12, 2005)

*How about the Salomon Ellipse?*

I just got a pair of the Salomon Ellipse 9.0 boots and LOVE them. I'm a typical Type III skier - agressive, high speed - although I'll be avoiding bumps after several back surgeries and my 48 year old surgically repaired (and slowly degenerating) right knee. I was looking for performance boot ski edge feel and bedroom slipper comfort - my days of racing boots that are a size too small and require me to unbuckle them on the lift (I had a pair like that once) are OVER.

The Ellipse boots were superb- just GREAT. They delivered the performance I wanted and were the most comfortable boot I've worn. I'm not sure if these fit your bill, but I'm what most shops would consider a 'performance' skier - and the Ellipse boots were fantastic. I skiied them with the Volkl 5.0's. If the 9.0's aren't stiff enough for you they make the 10.0's which are the same boot, slightly stiffer. Ski Barn told me they didn' t carry the Ellipse 10.0 because they felt that the stiffer boot profiile was obviating the point of the whole Ellipse design - and that somebody stepping up to a stiffer boot would want more of a racing or performance boot anyway. I love my 9's. I was considering trading up to the 10's but when they explained that to me it made perfect sense - so I'll stick with what I have.

My 1991 Lange Mid 5.0's were supposed to be a similar idea - performance boot, comfortable boot. They had an innovative clamshell design that allowed you to crack the boot open with a special switch/hinge - just like a rear entry. But they were essentially a front buckle boot. They were great boots - but my legs are more sensitive to pain than they were 14 years ago, and the Langes hurt my feet the last time out. The Salomons were brand new boots and they didn't hurt me one tiny bit. I couldn't be happier.

I've been skiing since age 8 and the one equipment truism that tops all of them is this: a performance boot ain't worth squat if it makes you miserable on the hill because it hurts you so much. The only skiers that should tolerate that are serious ski racers, and Id wager most of them don't wear their hard core racing boots when they're free-skiing for fun and relaxation.


----------

